# Death of the Garden



## AnaV (Jun 23, 2020)

Late but, what a lovely experiment, can we get an f in chat.


----------



## Enoby Way (Jun 23, 2020)

F. Maybe we should have used more cardboard.


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 23, 2020)

F. That shit was fun.


----------



## BingBong (Jun 23, 2020)

I enjoyed being able to shitpost and have people actually see it.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jun 23, 2020)

F in the chat


----------



## Robert James (Jun 23, 2020)

F  

Probably one of my favorite moments on the farms, autism and larping wrapped into on glorious garden.


----------



## Ponchik (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll pour some cold brewed Mason jar coffee out for the garden. Is it okay if I pour it out on the garden?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 23, 2020)

F


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 23, 2020)

F. We didn't water it enough.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 23, 2020)

Deleting it cost me some nice Internet stickers! Curse you Null!


----------



## PhoBingas (Jun 24, 2020)

F
It was me who stole the bathroom door.


----------



## корона-тян (Jun 25, 2020)

F


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Jun 25, 2020)

F


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2020)

*F*


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 25, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> I'll pour some cold brewed Mason jar coffee out for the garden. Is it okay if I pour it out on the garden?


Only if it's black and bitter


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 25, 2020)

The garden was in the ‘leak’ so have fun


----------



## AnaV (Jun 25, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> The garden was in the ‘leak’ so have fun


The true meaning of the hack, some autist just wanted his garden posts.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2020)

Theme music


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 27, 2020)

Ain't gonna lie, that was a fun little forum.

It felt like old-school b/ or even the long departed and sadly missed Sam DeathWalker's Everquest Sullon Zek (PvP server) forum which was full of non-stop shitposting 24/7 or else raiding (jihad!) and hijacking other EZboard forums because they had THE shittiest website code ever seen even at the end of the web 1.0 era.  The simplest script would overflow the works and let invaders take over and utterly fuck up a forum until EZboard corp. could overwrite the broken sitecode.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jun 27, 2020)

The Garden was an Extinction Level Event explosion of autism.

It was also fucking glorious and fleeting, like most wonderful things.


----------

